# Clinch and attached knee practice?



## Inky (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have any tricks or exercises to help clinch tekniqu3 when a sparing partner isn't available? I can somewhat improvise for knees on a heavy bag by grabbing the chains for the knees anyway.... but my clinch has been loose and sloppy as of late, so i turn to maH Muay Thai brethren for advice. 

^.^

PS: any good stretch suggestions for Thai as well? O.O


----------



## egg (Oct 13, 2009)

For stretching, Youtube has a variety of videos. If I tried to explain it to you I would just confuse myself. (Basic ones being lunges, splits, stretching hamstrings and calves)

As for clinching unless you have something you can drag around (while in a clinch), I don't think there is a replacement for a partner.


----------



## baborz (Jan 4, 2011)

What about hanging a ball on a bungi from the ceiling???


----------



## baborz (Jan 4, 2011)

That would be good for the grasp and the independent knee but wouldn't do much for the practice of using the elbows for leverage though huh?......Wal-mart parking lot????.....Just kidding.... although the thought has crossed my mind a time or two when the idiots fly through there and my family's walking around the lot(or anyones family for that matter). People now-days haven't much respect.


----------



## Skpotamus (Jan 16, 2011)

The biggest problem is you're trying to train for something that is inherently chaotic and fluid, but you're stuck in a static situation (no partner).  You won't get a lot crossover on the actual clinch work, but you can work the knees.  

If you have access to a bubba dummy, you could work your clinch on that.  It's a fairly decent representation of a person.  Really work on folding the dummies chin to it's chest and "choking" it by squeezing those elbows.  The downside though being that it's pretty stationary and doesn't fight back.  

Work those knees on the dummy and clinched up heavy bag.  

Other than that, you really need a partner to train clinch work and pummeling.  Maybe ask around at the gym and see if anybody is interested in getting together outside of class time to work out.  


Stretching wise, check out Tom Kurz books and vids.  It really helped out my flexibility and kicking back in the day.  The guys gotta be close to his 60's now and can still do full splits with no warmup, throw kicks over his own head, etc.  

YMMV


----------

